# 65 pound coyotes!



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

Now those are some dogs!

http://theweek.com/articles/565499/menacing-wolfcoyote-hybrids-invading-americas-cities


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I shot one over 20 years ago that weighed that much, and several more that were close. And I got a shot at one 2 years ago that was probably pretty close to that.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey, I thought you were against predator control Lonetree?? Now I'm really confused. What's next? I suppose 1-I is going to shoot a spike elk on the Monroe.------SS


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Hey, I thought you were against predator control Lonetree?? Now I'm really confused. What's next? I suppose 1-I is going to shoot a spike elk on the Monroe.------SS


I never said I was against shooting coyotes, or other predators for that matter. In fact I need to go pick a pelt from the taxidermist right now. All I ever said is that predator control can not, and has not ever been shown to raise the trend line of said predator's prey species, especially under the conditions of the last 20 years.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Hey, I thought you were against predator control Lonetree?? Now I'm really confused. What's next? I suppose 1-I is going to shoot a spike elk on the Monroe.------SS


Yes, you should join me


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Shooting coyotes with Lonetree, hunting spikes with 1-I. Now I just need an invite from Goofy Elk to go fill some Wasatch control tags and life will be zen.-----SS


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Except that I have never railed against the sport hunting of predators. I just said don't think you are doing anything greater, like saving deer, when you are doing it. I grew up trapping, and got my first rabies shots when I was about 12 from trapping raccoons. I just missed an opportunity on a coyote about 2 hours ago.

Don't hold your breath on that control tag hunt.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

You will not find any that big here in Utah or anywhere in the west. Most Utah coyotes are about 25 lbs. you will get some about 30 lbs and maybe up to about 40 lbs but not very often. The big ones are back east, not here.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I saw one that would have hit the 60 pound mark. Didn't dare shoot inside Draper city limits. It was up by the South Mountain golf course. Fattened up on a diet of Lhasa Apso and Shih Tzu.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

reb8600 said:


> You will not find any that big here in Utah or anywhere in the west. Most Utah coyotes are about 25 lbs. you will get some about 30 lbs and maybe up to about 40 lbs but not very often. The big ones are back east, not here.


I still have the hide from the first one I shot 20 years ago. I knew it was big, but it was the taxidermist that was really impressed. He told me he had only ever seen a few that big.

If he was ruged I would post a picture, but he is fashioned into mountain man attire, that does not use the whole pelt.

Yes most of them are not that big, especially desert dogs, but in the mountains they get a lot bigger.


----------

